# Length of towing



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

WHEN WE WAS IN SPAIN THE CARAVANNER'S WHERE IN A PANIC HAS THE POLICE HAD STOPPED SUM WHO HAD LEFT EARLIER MEASURED THE LENGTH OF THE RIG FROM BUMPER TO THE REAR IF OVER 12 METERS TO THE BACK OF THE TRAILER IT COST 300EUR SO TAKE CARE OR PUT THE LONG TRAILER BOARD ON SUM OF THEM MANAGED TO BY STICK ON ONES, SHOULD THINK THERE WILL BE A LOT OF LETTERS IN CAMPING MAG IN SEPT


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Kenny

can you take the capitals lock off please! 8)


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Your shouting that loud I can hear you in france please keep it down a bit!!!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi kenny, this is what you need on the back of your outfit if its over 12 metres, all the best sean


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

mine is 17.8 metres and don't use a board or sometimes even lights, but I am in the States and they don't seem to bother with trailer regs.

Loddy


----------

